# Pedigree template



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone know of a pedigree template to make a nice pedigree without using one of the management programs where you have to enter every bird in the pedigree into a data base. I'd like to be able to make a pedigree on nice paper of next years babies.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Sitstay.com and slobberknockers lofts have ones you can print out


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.albertaclassic.net/2005/PedigreeForm.php


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Your club should be handing out diplomas soon and there is a ped on the back of them you can copy.
Dave


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i use this one from slobberknockers
http://www.slobberknockerlofts.com/docs.htm


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I use this one for all animal types:
sit stay


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Your club should be handing out diplomas soon and there is a ped on the back of them you can copy.
> Dave


That's what I do!


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

*free management and pedigree*

http://www.comproware.com/index.php...-hawkeye-loft-management-system-lite-for-free

By the way you don't have to enter all your birds, the only thing necessary to print the form is to enter one bird. It's free and easy to use!!!


----------

